# Abundance of youth in Afghanistan mission



## spud (6 Dec 2006)

Nice little blurb about the contribution our younger generation are making. They deserve it. 

AS'UM GHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - With his clean-cut, boyish looks, Matt Blakewood seems barely old enough to shave, let alone serve as a corporal in the Canadian Forces.

"Actually I haven't shaved for a week," admits Blakewood sheepishly, rubbing what little stubble there is on his chin. Blakewood, 21, from North York, Ont., has heard every joke in the book about his youthful appearance. "The lieutenant is on me all the time, and says, 'One day when you're old enough to join the army, you'll know,' " he chuckles. 

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/War_Terror/2006/12/06/2654077-cp.html


Well done young people...    


potato


----------

